# gun stand



## Don Horstman (Sep 26, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I saw a magazine/catalog with a gun stand for water tests. It was set up to the gun stand had a shelf/ledge on it so you could set the gun on the stand and keep it out of the water while training or running tests. If you know who makes this stand or who sells this type of stand please let me know. I have not been able to find a picture or description.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

I dunno...maybe what you were/are looking for?

Link:

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-033


----------



## Don Horstman (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I did see these on their website, but it is not what I am looking for. The one I saw actually sat up quite a bit higher to keep the gun out of the water.

Thanks


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I betcha it's this;

http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-CLR101

I saw it in the catalog the other day. It does seem a bit pricy for something made out of PVC though...


----------



## Don Horstman (Sep 26, 2007)

This is more in the line of what I was looking for. I am not sure this is exactly what I saw, but it if very similar if it is not the same thing. 

Thanks for the help! Let me know if anyone comes up with another option.


----------

